# Composer's Notes for Olivier Messiaen: La Nativité du Seigneur, for Organ



## MessiaenOlivier (Mar 11, 2015)

Does anyone know where I could find an online copy of the extensive notes Olivier Messiaen wrote about this piece? Apparently they are included in the score but I have not been able to find these anywhere. I have looked at several copies of the score and found no notes, but I'm told that he wrote in detail about his piece.

If there is a better place to look, or some kind of Messiaen database somewhere, please direct me to it.
Google has not been much help in finding these composer's notes.

To be clear this is for:
*Olivier Messiaen: La Nativité du Seigneur, 9 Meditations for Organ, I14*

Thank you very much!


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Lisez-vous français?

I have it scanned from the original French score!







-








Mods might see this as a copyright fringe, but the work is older then 75 years (written in 1935) and this is "just" the introductory text, delete if You have doubts!

/ptr


----------



## MessiaenOlivier (Mar 11, 2015)

Thank you so much!

I might be able to translate this somehow. I do not speak french.

Is there an english translation anywhere?


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

You are welcome, I have no clue about an English translation. 
The only publication of Messiaen texts in Englsih I know of is "The Technique of My Musical Language" (1944/1956), but there might well be an British or US edition of "La Nativité" that I don't know of!

/ptr


----------

